
In response to NewYorker and Why do you care so much about privacy? - aurelien
About https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newyorker.com&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;2018&#x2F;06&#x2F;18&#x2F;why-do-we-care-so-much-about-privacy<p>No people don&#x27;t care about privacy, if they do facebook, google, ... all other privacy rapper style corporate should not exist.<p>And the point is that people should not have to care about their privacy because UN should protect them .. just like their government.
======
detaro
That article is currently on the front page, why don't you comment there?

~~~
aurelien
Because I want to make a response, not a comment.

